# REALLY Cute Silicone Molds



## Fullamoon (Sep 26, 2012)

How fun I just stumbled across a web site that shows all sorts of fun silicone molds for ice cubes. The first thing I thought of was to share them with this forum. Shark fins, the Titanic, guitars, even batteries! I haven't been making soap lately. Actually I haven't made any in about 9 months. If I had some melt and pour I'd be tempted to make the shark fins. But I don't think the soap would float in the tub the way an ice cube would float in a glass...

http://designcrave.com/2011-03-10/10-cr ... rocks-off/


----------



## lsg (Sep 26, 2012)

These would probably work well as embeds.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 27, 2012)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Dorado (Sep 27, 2012)

I use them for testsoaps. Have a lot.
They are very good for CP soap, if you use mineral oil first
I leave them in the fridge over night before unmolding.
Everybody loves them.


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks so much for the link--10 innovative soap molds!


----------



## maxxx39 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been hitting the 3 big craft stores(AC Moore,Michaels and Joanns)for silicone molds. I've scored a pumpkin mold,several 2 bite sizes shaped like itty bitty brownies and stars, bigger stars too from the baking and candy sections.  I use the smaller ones for samples.


----------



## soaptrotter (Oct 6, 2012)

Those molds are very cute, I liked the 'Chillipede" one with the child!!! very funny!


----------



## maxxx39 (Oct 11, 2012)

I like the brain ones and the Pi ones...


----------



## Lolly58 (Oct 18, 2012)

Those are really cute. I get my silicone molds from Target and Walmart, especially the seasonal ones.  Also found some at the Dollar Tree. I use the smaller ones as imbeds.


----------



## WitchWayBeauty (Oct 23, 2012)

Most of my moulds are for ice cubes and chocolates, I find cooking shops good for buying my moulds. If I buy online I try to get them from the Uk as that's where I am based.


----------



## LadyVanora (Oct 25, 2012)

I love the Pi ones! I may have to save up a few bucks to get it!  Thanks for the link


----------

